# Mud motors vs outboards



## Darkhorse

If one was choosing a new outfit to do double duty as both a duck boat and fishing boat, what are the advantages/disadvantages of both types of motors?
I don't know of many places where real shallow mud would be a problem but I do know a lot of places where submerged timber and stumps are. And there is always the chance of out of state trips.
And since I am trying to decide on how to rig a new boat I just thought I'd ask the question.


----------



## Wood Smoke

*Mud motor*

The short tail mud motors can go anywhere, and stumps and submerged timber are not problem.  Speed is not the forte of most mud motors and averages of 20 - 30 mph max is probably the norm for stock mud motors. Round chine boats are a big plus in these type conditions also.  Whatever the boat is, you can still fish out of it, have a sonar/gps unit on it, trolling motor etc.  I've fished out of my Gator Trax 1750 several times on the FL flats for trout and reds, including being offshore 1-4+ miles in it still in the flat shallow water 3-15 feet deep.  The limitations on many true duck boat hulls is the low sides which can make for a wet ride sometimes in rough big water, and you got to be careful when the seas/waves get more than a foot with strong winds.  In closed waters and rivers this mostly isn't a big problem.   Good luck.


----------



## Core Lokt

If I was going to be in fresh water only or 98% of the time I'd go with a mud motor, horizontal shaft, not a long tail. I hunt and fish out of 1 boat and I have a outboard motor. This yr the water is very low in the lake I hunt and I am limited to about 20% of a 6,000 arce lake. It sux not to be able to go where you want or where the ducks are. I hope to have one by next season.


----------



## r_hammett86

I have learned one thing about mud motors when we hunt in Arkansas. you dont need em. they are usless unless your hunting think vegitated MUDDY areas. if your hunting timber or river systems a out board will go just as far as a mud motor. FASTER. i ditched my long tail and was going to get a short shaft 35. but after running in arkansas most of the guys have 40-50s and run 30+ mph to holes. a mud motor won't even keep up. i have a buddy with a GD boat and short shaft MB 35 and it runs low 20's loaded. And for what your going to pay for a set up you could get a very nice outboard and baot package with a blind. just do some research. its alot of money for somthing slow. just my .02. Good Luck.


----------



## flycastr

get a outboard with a powered jack plate and tilt. If you got the $ get a jet outboard.


----------



## GSURugger

Like said before there's not much an outboard will do that a mudmotor won't. Here is a short list off the top of my head
Outboard pros:
Speed in open water. 
Wider range of power options
Outboard cons:
More difficult to work on. 
Poor shallow water performance (veg., mud, stumps)
Mudmotor pros:
Speed in backwater. 
Paired with a round chine hull, faster response, especially in the timber
Easily modified
Can run in pure mud, heavy veg., stumps
Mudmotor cons:  
slight speed drop between open water and shallow water (1-2mph)
Tiller torque
Learning to drive if you've never operated one

In my case, I have a mm and will never go back. 
I run a gator Trax 1644 huntdeck (17'8" overall) with a modified mudbuddy with a 32" out drive. With a hunting load and two men, I run a steady 27mph, faster in shallow water.  This is enough to outrun most 25-30 hp outboards, especially in the timber. With a fishing load and 1-2 men, I can run 29-30 in deep water.


----------



## Brushcreek

I think it depends on the terrain.. I hunt flooded timber in Arkansas and wouldn't trade my 3500 mudbuddy for any outboard but when im hunting in Ga on a lake or something like that, an outboard would be nice, mainly for speed because with 4 people in the boat my mud motor is a little slow in open water


----------



## r_hammett86

when we hunted the white, guys had 40-50s heck even saw a guide with a 115. aint much a mud motor can do in timber that a outboard aint arlead is doin. yea outaboards are hard a heck to work on, but a mud motor your taking a lawnmotor motor in water. i like em and would buy another one if all i hunted was muddy grassy areas. to me thats all a mud motor is good for. they will go places a outboard wont in some instences. but they are overrated to me.

I have a 1542 express with pods thats about to have a 40 horse tiller put on it. short shaft 40 on that boat will boogie. a 20 hp will run 22 with a full load 2 guys and 100lb lab. as long as you dont have power trim it'll kick over stumps and such. Plus when its gets shallow in timber its not muddy, its a hard hard bottom unless you find the only silty stuff around. 

Again i like mud motors but wont own another one unless its sole purpose is nasty places. and i dont hunt places like that i cant walk in at the moment. my other .02

i guess its just up to what you want. as long as the boat moves forward to where your going i guess a paddel would be suffecent. lol


----------



## Quacksmaker

It all depends on what type of water you are hunting. Is it all open water or will there be alot of mud and vegitation. Were i hunt if you dont have a mud motor you wont be hunting. Yes i hunt a little open water but getting to it wont be done with an outboard. So it all depends on what type of terrain you are hunting.


----------



## GADAWGS

I have a Gatortrax 18x44 with a 31 Hyperdrive MM. I hunt and fish out of it with no problems. I hunt enough different places that the MM was a good investment. If I were to only hunt timber ( like in AR) I would only need an outboard. As stated above, a boat like mine is not built for timber, although I dont mind bouncing off trees to get into it. But if you think you are going to hunt heavily vegetated areas, or mud or stumps, go with the a MM. The ONLY drawback I have fishing out of my boat is that my boat is a true flatbottom design. So if it is real windy out on the lake, I play the devil trying to keep the boat positioned, even with the MM trimmed way down


----------



## SigEp614

I hunt open water so I use an outboard.  I'd love to have a mud motor for swampy areas but I can't justify the price.


----------



## duckhunter2010

r_hammett86 said:


> when we hunted the white, guys had 40-50s heck even saw a guide with a 115. aint much a mud motor can do in timber that a outboard aint arlead is doin. yea outaboards are hard a heck to work on, but a mud motor your taking a lawnmotor motor in water. i like em and would buy another one if all i hunted was muddy grassy areas. to me thats all a mud motor is good for. they will go places a outboard wont in some instences. but they are overrated to me.
> 
> I have a 1542 express with pods thats about to have a 40 horse tiller put on it. short shaft 40 on that boat will boogie. a 20 hp will run 22 with a full load 2 guys and 100lb lab. as long as you dont have power trim it'll kick over stumps and such. Plus when its gets shallow in timber its not muddy, its a hard hard bottom unless you find the only silty stuff around.
> 
> Again i like mud motors but wont own another one unless its sole purpose is nasty places. and i dont hunt places like that i cant walk in at the moment. my other .02
> 
> i guess its just up to what you want. as long as the boat moves forward to where your going i guess a paddel would be suffecent. lol



you ain't kiddin! i have a 542 war eagle and i'd almost be scared to put a 40 on it.


----------



## Barroll

You would know if you needed a mudmotor...


----------



## kontekontos

I love mudmotors and i personally don't want to go back using one....everyone i have had have been very dependable and cranked right up for me and never gave me a problem...on the other hand every outboard i have has been very cranky to say the least....trouble starting,things wanting to always tear up,haveing to worry about shear pins popping and got tired of trying to run through hydrilla with one........I know many people run outboards and have more speed than me and are happy with there motor,but i personally just like mud motors...


----------



## cmk07c

*x2*



Barroll said:


> You would know if you needed a mudmotor...




Yep, you'd die without one where I am...


----------



## r_hammett86

duckhunter2010 said:


> you ain't kiddin! i have a 542 war eagle and i'd almost be scared to put a 40 on it.



it may be a bit much but it'll make short order of 8-10 mile boat runs. and dont like seeing spotlights infront of me, its much better when they are WAYYYYYYYYYY behind you. haa haaa


----------



## duckhunter2010

r_hammett86 said:


> it may be a bit much but it'll make short order of 8-10 mile boat runs. and dont like seeing spotlights infront of me, its much better when they are WAYYYYYYYYYY behind you. haa haaa



you'll be running 40s EASY. i just want a dt25. lol. but i dont wanna pay for one.


----------



## Alan D.

Don't get a mud motor. I run a 25 horse go devil and I don't want other people to be able to make it to my hunting and fishing spots.


----------

